# 22 WMR ammo



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

2000 rounds of CCI Maxi Mag 22 WMR HP+V 30 grain hollow point. Usually sells for over $500 asking $450 OBO. Located in Hurricane.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

$400 OBO....


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

SOLD!


----------

